# SSL Zertifikat austauschen & Weiterleitung bei nicht vorhandenen Seiten & Subdomain



## Patric (10. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

vier Dinge möchte ich euch fragen.

1.) ISPC scheint sich ja selber jetzt mit einem SSL Zertifikat schützen. (Bei der Installation habe ich dies so ausgewählt) Nun habe ich ein Signiertes Zertifikat mit CA bundle. Wie kann ich dies nun in ISPC einbinden, sodas es verwendet wird sobals ich ISPC aufrufe.

2.) Wenn ich ISPC ohne https:// aufrufe kommt:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN"> <html><head> <title>400 Bad Request</title> </head><body> <h1>Bad Request</h1> <p>Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.<br /> Reason: You're speaking plain HTTP to an SSL-enabled server port.<br /> Instead use the HTTPS scheme to access this URL, please.<br /> <blockquote>Hint: <a href="https://server1.psteffen.de:8080/"><b>https://server1.psteffen.de:8080/</b></a></blockquote></p> </body></html>
```
Wo liegt diese Datei, sodass ich hier ein Weiterleitung auf https setzen kann?

3.) Wenn ich eine Domain aufrufe welche auf die Server IP verweist aber nicht im ISPC angelegt ist, zeigt er einfach eine andere an. (Vermutlich die letzt in der Config) Wie kann ich hier einen Error Content anzeigen?

4.) Ich habe eine Subdomain angelegt und das Verzeichnis dieser (web/subdomain) erstellt.
Nun kann man den Inhalt dieser Subdomain auch mit domain.com/subdomain aufrufen. Wie kann ich es umstellen, das man das nur via subdomain.domain.com aufrufen kann?

Danke!

Patric


----------



## nowayback (10. Jan. 2012)

Moinsen

1. /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.vhost
2. siehe 1.
3. Meines Wissens nach sollte es die erste Domain sein. Wenn man also als erstes eine Domain anlegt mit Errorcontent, könnte es sein, das die geladen wird - aber ohne Garantie 
4. Lege die Subdomain als neue Domain an und nicht als Alias Domain oder sowas.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Patric (10. Jan. 2012)

Zu 1 und 2 danke. Zur 3: wohl nicht so ganz. Zu 4: habe sie als einfache subdomain angelegt (L). Muss es denn immer eine neue domain sein, denn das wird verdammt unübersichtlich?


----------



## nowayback (10. Jan. 2012)

Zu 4. Wenn du willst das du unter sub.domain.xyz anderen Content angezeigt bekommst als unter domain.xyz und es "abgeschottet" ist von domain.xyz dann bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Laubie (11. Jan. 2012)

zu 3:
es ist die im Alphabet erste auf dieser IP lauschende Adresse.
Also eine aaa.de anlegen und als Errorpage gestalten.

Grüße


----------



## Patric (11. Jan. 2012)

Das immer alles mit Funktionen gemacht werden muss die eigentlich anders gedacht sind!


----------

